
AWS Launches Region in South Africa - EwanToo
https://www.businesswire.com/news/home/20200422005324/en/AWS-Launches-Region-South-Africa
======
EwanToo
The AWS blog post is now up at [https://aws.amazon.com/blogs/aws/now-open-aws-
africa-cape-to...](https://aws.amazon.com/blogs/aws/now-open-aws-africa-cape-
town-region/)

------
SideburnsOfDoom
> Africa (Cape Town) is the 23rd AWS Region, and the first one in Africa. It
> is comprised of three Availability Zones

